# The Solar shed



## imation (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi All
As with most Australians I became concerned with the ever growing power bill, getting ripped off by greedy energy suppliers but that is getting a little political so I wont go there.
I have hit back by going solar in the shed, it has been operating for over 12 months now with not one single stoppage.
The main components are one 200 watt solar panel, four 100amp hour deep cycle batteries, one small solar charge controller and one 2000watt (peak 4000watt) 12V to 240V inverter.
It will run all my equipment including the lathe (550 watt or 3/4 hp), mill, band-saw etc. as well as the lighting.
As I spend many hours a day in the shed the investment will pay for itself very quickly.
Cheers Mike.
P.S There is also a 240V outlet run to the patio which powers wall fans, etc.
as well as 12V lighting for the patio.


----------



## dnalot (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi

I thought I was the only one.

My power cost is very cheap BUT I experience frequent power outages. I have 4 100 Watt solar panels and 4 large batteries. My panels are mounted to a sun tracking mount as my area is not the best suited for solar power. The system can run everything in my shop (most days ) except my 12" 220 V lathe. When the power does go off it is nice to have basic electrical needs provided without having to fire up the generator. 

Mark T


----------



## ICEpeter (Jul 15, 2017)

Imation,
That's quite an impressive set up, I like it. Question: how do you keep cool when the thermometer in your shop shows 30 degrees C. You are a hardy soul to keep on working at that temperature.

Peter J.


----------



## DJP (Jul 15, 2017)

We have a small solar array of 20 X 250W panels but we found the best use for this power was to run our Tesla. We can generate enough for 25000 km of free driving each year for the next 30 years. The big savings comes from $3000 in gasoline cost avoided each year.

I don't think that it matters how you use the solar generated power to reduce your power bill. Charging batteries for your workshop or running an EV, it's all good value from sunshine. 

In our case we used a micro-inverter behind each panel to generate 240VAC at the source. Connection was as simple as a string of lights. We feed our power into the grid during the day and take it back at night to charge the car. If we don't drive 25000 km in a given year the excess power generated offsets other electrical loads in the house so I could say sunshine runs my machine shop too.

Congrats on your move to solar generation.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 15, 2017)

ICEpeter said:


> Question: how do you keep cool when the thermometer in your shop shows 30 degrees C. You are a hardy soul to keep on working at that temperature.


 
It must depend on where you were raised for your individual temperature tolerance. Here in Western Australia 30 C is a mild spring day and if it was the max temp in the shed I wouldn't even have a fan going. Personally I leave the shed when the air temp inside hits around the 47 C mark, although on occasion it gets almost that hot as the daily maximum in summer.

As a side note, when I worked as a hot dip galvaniser I got so used to extreme air temperatures at work that outside work I barely noticed the summer temperatures at all. So I guess it's not about what you were raised with but what you get used to .


----------



## ICEpeter (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello Cogsy,
I give up when the temperature hits 25 degree C in my shop here in Florida. Guess being raised in cool northern places makes me intolerant to higher temperatures. Makes sense what you said about where you were raised and your personal temperature tolerance. Its too late for me now to adapt differently. You all keep the good work going!

Peter J.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice!

I've been looking into supplemental power sources for some time.   It use to be that solar panels where not very cost-effective but these days there are reliability issues when if comes to electrical power.   One big concern I have is that when I'm most likely to really need a back up power source my roof will have  foot and a half of snow on it.

As for you shop lighting have you looked into some of the 12 VDC lighting sources out there.   The 12 VDC LED solutions are very efficient and you avoid inverter losses.

In a way I'm kinda envious, you have done something that I've thought about for years.


----------



## DJP (Jul 16, 2017)

I separated the Solar generation project from the Back Up power project as outages in winter can have serious consequences and the sun may not shine those days. 

My solution was a small genset with Honda engine running on natural gas for back up power. The natural gas supply is reliable and stable and I only need enough capacity to run the furnace, refrigeration and some LED light strings. After a big ice storm 10 years ago took out power for a few days I installed this generator and it has not been required since. Still it feels good to be prepared.

The Solar array generation needs to be averaged over a year for it to make sense for cost savings which is why we connect to the grid. If we lived Off Grid solar and very big batteries would be required or lots of fire wood stacked up each winter.


----------



## imation (Jul 16, 2017)

ICEpeter said:


> Imation,
> That's quite an impressive set up, I like it. Question: how do you keep cool when the thermometer in your shop shows 30 degrees C. You are a hardy soul to keep on working at that temperature.
> 
> Peter J.



Hi Peter

That photo was taken last week...it's July...in Australia that is mid winter!
My wife and I live in Rockhampton Qld, which is on the tropic of Capricorn.
In summer the temperature in the shed regularly hits 110 F and when it hits 115 F I head inside the house to the air conditioning.:fan:


----------



## Hopper (Jul 16, 2017)

I live about 500 miles north of Rockhampton, in Cairns. Best thing I ever did is put that silver foil bubble wrap insulation through the roof and walls of my shed. Dropped the summer temp from 40+ C to about 30C. Beautiful. Well worth the $600 or so the materials cost.


----------



## imation (Jul 17, 2017)

Wizard69 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've been looking into supplemental power sources for some time.   It use to be that solar panels where not very cost-effective but these days there are reliability issues when if comes to electrical power.   One big concern I have is that when I'm most likely to really need a back up power source my roof will have  foot and a half of snow on it.
> 
> ...


Hi
I do have a dual power system in that there is 12V lighting in the shed as well as a line to the house which illuminates the patio, bar b q, and even the decorative water feature. I only have to turn the inverter on when I need to run the heavier equipment.     
Cheers. Mike.


----------

